# Was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung



## Max (17. Jun 2004)

Hallo,
Habe ein kleines 3d Programm gebastelt undnes lief auch ganz gut auf meinem Rechner(Windows XP).
Heute habe ich versucht, dieses auf einem anderen Rechner (Windows NT) laufen zu lassen.
Es wird zunächst gestartet und zeigt auch ein Applicationsfenster bricht dann aber mit folgender Meldung ab:




> An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
> Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0x695F2FF2
> Function=[Unknown.]
> Library=C:\WINNT\system32\eoglez3.dll
> ...




Was könnte hierfür die Ursache sein??
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüsse Max


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Jun 2004)

> An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.



Wie schon dransteht: ...wurde im nativen Code auserhalb der VM gefunden.
Ich denk mal, dass liegt daran dass du beim WinXP ne dll einbindest, die sich beim NT woanders befindet..!


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jun 2004)

Tja, so ein Fenster hatte ich auch schon mal.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3849
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das zustande kommt. (--> Sehr konstruktiver Post  )
Mach mal mit Debugger bzw System.out.println, um herauszufinden, in welcher Codezeile das passiert.
Hast du Java3d seit dem OS-Wechsel mal neu installiert?

PS: Wehe jemand schreibt was von "verbuggtes Java3D"


----------



## Max (17. Jun 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jun 2004)

Aber Java3D benutzt DLLs.
Aber wenn du Java3d neu installiert hast, sollte es laufen, wie vor dem OS-Wechsel.
Ansonsten: Reinstall und nochmal probieren.


----------



## Max (17. Jun 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, so ein Fenster hatte ich auch schon mal.
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3849
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das zustande kommt. (--> Sehr konstruktiver Post  )


Bin immer erfreut  , wenn Ihr antwortet 



> Hast du Java3d seit dem OS-Wechsel mal neu installiert?
> 
> PS: Wehe jemand schreibt was von "verbuggtes Java3D"
> 
> Hast du Java3d seit dem OS-Wechsel mal neu installiert?




OS-Wechsel? sorry, Watt datt? (-> )
Ich habe auf dem "nicht mein Prog ausfürhrendem Rechner" die JRE 1.5 und die 3d-maschine "frisch" installiert sowie auch testweise mal eine ältere JRE (1.4.x) und wieder die 3D-Api istalliert.
Hat alles nix genützt.

Einen Indiz habe ich aber noch:
Das App Fenster wird gestartet, das Menu ist auch zu sehen, aber noch bevor die Canvas zu sehen war ist es dann abgekackt.
Hilft das irgendwie zur Analyse?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jun 2004)

OS = Betriebssystem.
Bei nochmaligem Lesen fällt mir aber auf, dass du ja gar nicht das Betriebssystem gewechselt hast, sondern den Rechner.


----------



## Oxygenic (18. Jun 2004)

Wie dem Namen der DLL zu entnehmen ist, hat die was mit OpenGL zu tun, welches von Mickysoft-Betriebssystemen und -treibern katstrophal schlecht unterstützt wird. Du kannst nur versuchen heraus zu bekommen welche deiner Codekonstrukte das verursachen um diese zu ändern oder es aber mal mit einem Update der Grafiktreiber probieren.


----------

